# Executive



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2013)

Finished an Executive pen with Buckeye burl . Was planning on doing a pen n pencil set and didn't notice that I received two pens lol . I'll add the pencil when I get the kit in and together .
Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jaustin (Dec 11, 2013)

Like the look of the Buckeye.
What type of finish you do on the pen?


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks , I used Mylands sanding sealer and six light coats of WOP .


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 11, 2013)

Great looking timber in that one.
Well done.
Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 12, 2013)

That's a great looking pen. What's your thoughts on those components?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> That's a great looking pen. What's your thoughts on those components?


Not sure exactly what you are asking, but I've made four sets for different ppl and my only complaint is that I have to crimp the inner cap tube a lil with my fingers so it grips the pencil mechanism tight enough so it doesn't slip . Very easy to put together .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice pen and blank.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicely done. Great looking finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice job 

You reminded me that I started one of these a year ago (it came in the 3/8ths starter kit) but I messed up the blank so I never completed it. Since I had to place an order with PSI anyway, I added some spare tubes so maybe I'll get it done one of these days.

And on the strength of your great looking pen here, I added another pen kit (and a matching pencil kit!) too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 13, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> my only complaint is that I have to crimp the inner cap tube a lil with my fingers so it grips the pencil mechanism tight enough so it doesn't slip . Very easy to put together .



That's what I needed to know, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

